# The Most Technical Fighting games out..



## NarutoPwnz500 (Jul 21, 2014)

what do you consider to be the most technical

3d fighter

and the most technical 2d fighter game


----------



## teddy (Jul 22, 2014)

One of the first games i think of when it comes to talks of most technical is virtua fighter 5


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2014)

I'd say Tekken personally. Korean backdashes alone puts it up there for me.


----------



## uuugh (Jul 22, 2014)

VF obviously.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 22, 2014)

tekken, people think its a combo game when its really a movement game and they movement is pretty hard to use


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 22, 2014)

depends, what do you value? Button inputs or a game more about spacing and movement?


----------



## uuugh (Jul 22, 2014)

Tekken is literally the least technical fighting out there. You can win by just button mashing.

And I'm saying that as a huge Tekken fan.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 22, 2014)

VF for 3d and KoF XIII for 2d (only because combo's take time and skill to master).


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2014)

uuugh said:


> Tekken is literally the least technical fighting out there. You can win by just button mashing.
> 
> And I'm saying that as a huge Tekken fan.



Try doing that against any competent player, you'll get smashed.

Execution-wise, unless you're playing Akira, Virtua Fighter is pretty easy to learn. Just incredibly hard to master. I'd still personally put it below Tekken on difficulty.


----------



## uuugh (Jul 22, 2014)

Because there's any game where you wouldn't be smashed by a master unless you're one yourself?
Entirely missing the point. Has nothing to do with technicality, just experience.

Tekken wouldn't even be in top 5 hardest fighters.


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2014)

What exactly make Tekken easy for you? Movement alone adds an initial technical learning curve that Virtua Fighter doesn't have. The biggest complaint TTT2 had when it was released on consoles was how hard it was relative to the other fighters that was released around the time.

I didn't say "master" btw, I said any competent player.


----------



## teddy (Jul 22, 2014)

VF has the benefit of an in-depth tutorial mode which all fighters should have. if tekken had the same it wouldn't be as hard to grasp as you're implying


plus i feel as if the respective movelists of the characters have a little more depth in comparison to what the average tekken character offers


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2014)

TTT2 has a pseudo tutorial mode but nothing on the level of post-VF4EVO tutorials. Tekken, especially TTT2, has a lot of worthless moves in a character's movelist also whereas a lot of moves in VF has practical applications mid match. I think if Tekken implemented a tutorial system like VF it still wouldn't exactly help . 

When it comes to 2D fighters, I would have to say MvC2 and SF series.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 22, 2014)

What does "technical" mean in this context?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jul 22, 2014)

The games that are the hardest to get competent at in the current gen of fighters are VF5, TT2 and KOF 13.  Really though even a game like MVC3 that is extremely easy on the outside is quite technical when you get to high level play.


----------



## teddy (Jul 22, 2014)

Esura said:


> TTT2 has a pseudo tutorial mode but nothing on the level of post-VF4EVO tutorials. Tekken, especially TTT2, has a lot of worthless moves in a character's movelist also whereas a lot of moves in VF has practical applications mid match. I think if Tekken implemented a tutorial system like VF it still wouldn't exactly help .
> 
> When it comes to 2D fighters, I would have to say MvC2 and SF series.



It doesn't need to be exactly like virtua fighter's but a proper tutorial mode to help a player get a grasp on the fundamentals behind the game outside of tag mechanics can and will go a long way. that and working on the sample combos to get a grasp on how the combo system works before venturing out in practice mode to see what works or going with the more conveniant youtube combo guides


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]vXgpGBbh5r8[/YOUTUBE]

Melee


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 22, 2014)

GuiltyGear Xrd and skull girls


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 22, 2014)

Virtua Fighter for 3D

Probably BlazBlue for 2D, on the fact that even with basic knowledge of fighting games and knowing how to roman cancel, the individual systems for each characters basically make it more having to put work into them. Like knowing how to play as Rachel or Hazama really requires you to know them in and out.



> Really though even a game like MVC3 that is extremely easy on the outside is quite technical when you get to high level play.



MVC3's touch of death style play on higher levels makes the online the most intimidating. Doesn't help that the online isn't that great.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 22, 2014)

? said:


> One of the first games i think of when it comes to talks of most technical is virtua fighter 5


Ditto. This is currently my favorite fighter

Not only does it have depth in its gameplay mechanics, but it's  extraordinarily well balanced while at the same time providing you with a  nice variety of character playstyle. It's a game that's not just being  technical for the sake of it

KOF13 is also up there


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 23, 2014)

KOF XIII or just KOF in general. KOF 2002um and 98um are also quite up there.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 23, 2014)

uuugh said:


> Tekken is literally the least technical fighting out there. You can win by just button mashing.
> 
> And I'm saying that as a huge Tekken fan.



loooool yea maybe against your friends


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 24, 2014)

*ctrl f*
"Guilty"
"1 of 1"

What is this blasphemy.  Only one person remembering how deep Guilty is smh.


----------



## DistortedDream (Jul 26, 2014)

Tekken is not a button mashing game, lol. There's a lot to it, namely movement and footsies. It's a very spacing dependent game. If you try to mash against somebody who knows how to space, you will get whiff punished hard.

Tekken is pretty technical, yes, but what makes it hard is the pace. You need to have good, but controlled movement, quick reactions to break throws and react to lows, good reads, conditioning and baiting to open up defences, good punishing and, if you play an EWGF character, good execution on demand.

the key to avoiding all the nonsense in Tekken like Button mashing is the philosophy that not having to defend against something is the best way of defending against something.

But I would say Virtua fighter is more technical.

The most technical 2d fg is guilty gear imo.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 26, 2014)

KoF 13
VF5 
Tekken


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 28, 2014)

DistortedDream said:


> Tekken is not a button mashing game, lol. There's a lot to it, namely movement and footsies. It's a very spacing dependent game. If you try to mash against somebody who knows how to space, you will get whiff punished hard.
> 
> *Tekken is pretty technical, yes, but what makes it hard is the pace. You need to have good, but controlled movement, quick reactions to break throws and react to lows, good reads, conditioning and baiting to open up defences, good punishing and, if you play an EWGF character, good execution on demand.*
> 
> ...



Nail on the head. When I used to play A LOT of Tekken online I can usually tell within the first 3 seconds of the round how good they are. 3/5 times people try to start a combo with a launcher. considering that 9/10 matches I start by kbd, they wiff and eat a full combo. considering my full whiff punish/counter takes about 70% they tag out and I usually win by footsies, and pokes. Unless I feel like trolling then I grab the entire match considering its rare to find somebody who knows how to throw break online. I've won plenty of matches by just using pokes and footsies and rarely launching.


----------

